# Looking So Unhealthy



## TheManIWannaBe (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm a 31 year old male weighing 114lbs at 5ft9. I have always been a skinny guy and although I have tried to put on weight and failed it has never really affected me in my 20's. However...I've noticed in my 30's that I look absolutely awful. I look incredibly emaciated and sick...it's taken some time to accept I'm not going to look like I did in my 20s...however that doesn't mean I can't look GOOD.

I've just started work where I am on my feet running round for 8 hours a day and it has really affected my weight because I'm constantly burning calories. Right now I'm eating around 2000/2500 calories a day and I know I need to eat more than that...but I'm hoping to find out exactly how much protein, carbs etc I should be getting through to help strengthen my body enough to start hitting the gym.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Aim for 1.5g Protein per Lb bodyweight.

3g carbs/lb & 0.75g fats (Good fats).

Spread over 5 - 7 meals a day (dependant on your daily routine)

See how your body responds and adjust accordingly.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get to the gym now, training will help stimulate your appetite and you'll start feeling better about yourself sooner rather than later.

There's nothing worse than feeling so self conscious, the worst thing is you may see yourself in a worse light than everyone else does, it doesn't really matter what everyone else says n

because you've got yo live in that body and you must be happy.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Get lifting, get eating.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to MC . Hope you find what you need to be comfortable with your body . Good luck


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to MuscleChat. Lots of good information in the forums and plenty of helpful peeps here to help guide you on your journey.


----------



## foziweife (Oct 30, 2014)

training will help stimulate your appetite and you'll start feeling better about yourself sooner rather than later.


----------

